# Being on this forum is kind of a big deal.



## Whoop (Dec 31, 2015)

So you might not understand the title at first but let me explain.
I've always known of this website/forum and had never given it a chance due to the fear of someone finding out about my closet admiration of bigger women.

Like, this is literally such a weight off my chest knowing I can just be here and not have to worry about someone judging me for liking bbw/ssbbw.

And now I say no more! If someone finds out let it be so!  I just want to know if there has been anyone who has felt like me before. I am almost certain someone has :blush:


----------



## GregJ1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Whoop, welcome. I know exactly what you mean. I have been out of the BBW admirer closet for a little while. Just now coming to grips with my BBW wife wanting me to be a BHM


----------



## landshark (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard, Whoop. Plenty of guys like you here on Dims.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard to the boards!


----------



## BBWTNPRINCESS (Jan 28, 2016)

It's ok whoop us SSBBW will not bite. LOL


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 30, 2016)

Whoop said:


> So you might not understand the title at first but let me explain.
> I've always known of this website/forum and had never given it a chance due to the fear of someone finding out about my closet admiration of bigger women.
> 
> Like, this is literally such a weight off my chest knowing I can just be here and not have to worry about someone judging me for liking bbw/ssbbw.
> ...



Whoop - (SS)BBWs are like the full moon - full, round, bright and beautiful. Consider yourself an astronomer of women - and a man of taste and discernment.

And, while I'm at it, Welcome, BBWTNPRINCESS. Is the moon shining bright where you live?


----------



## BBWTNPRINCESS (Jan 30, 2016)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Whoop - (SS)BBWs are like the full moon - full, round, bright and beautiful. Consider yourself an astronomer of women - and a man of taste and discernment.
> 
> And, while I'm at it, Welcome, BBWTNPRINCESS. Is the moon shining bright where you live?



Yes it is beautiful. Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Blockierer (Mar 20, 2016)

My first contact to these internet BBW sites and forums was in 1999. I spent a lot of time to read the content of them and watch pics .
I had fear somebody could figure out that I was a regular at these sites. I enviously looked up to those guys that had the heart to post pics of themselves on these sites. Some of them openly stated their love for fat women. Deep in my heart I wanted to do the same. I don't know why, I found the imagination arousing, to show off my love for fat women. :wubu:
One day, I decided to post my pic on a BBW forum. I was waiting for reactions of friends, neighbours and so on. Nothing happened, nobody seemed to notice this. And, I posted my pic on the next BBW site; again nothing happened. By and by I posted my pic on all BBW/FA sites that I found. It was very unlikely that no one of my acquaintances figured out about my activities on these sides. But up until now, I'm still waiting for comments.  
I'm proud of me that I'm able to be open about my preference for fat women.  

What you noticed is true:



Whoop said:


> .
> *If someone finds out let it be so! .*..


If it's a problem for them, then it'll be not your problem.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 26, 2016)

Blockierer said:


> My first contact to these internet BBW sites and forums was in 1999. I spent a lot of time to read the content of them and watch pics .
> I had fear somebody could figure out that I was a regular at these sites. I enviously looked up to those guys that had the heart to post pics of themselves on these sites. Some of them openly stated their love for fat women. Deep in my heart I wanted to do the same. I don't know why, I found the imagination arousing, to show off my love for fat women. :wubu:
> One day, I decided to post my pic on a BBW forum. I was waiting for reactions of friends, neighbours and so on. Nothing happened, nobody seemed to notice this. And, I posted my pic on the next BBW site; again nothing happened. By and by I posted my pic on all BBW/FA sites that I found. It was very unlikely that no one of my acquaintances figured out about my activities on these sides. But up until now, I'm still waiting for comments.
> I'm proud of me that I'm able to be open about my preference for fat women.
> ...



*so true.....
As for me, I have always been proud of my preference for SSBBWs.... One of the nicest compliments a friend once told me was that ... "You look like the type that would date Big Women"!

*


----------



## landshark (Mar 28, 2016)

tonynyc said:


> *so true.....
> As for me, I have always been proud of my preference for SSBBWs.... One of the nicest compliments a friend once told me was that ... "You look like the type that would date Big Women"!
> 
> *



That's hilarious. I have not always been proud of my preference for BBWs, but once had a girlfriend say something similar to me. It was before I was "out" as an FA and she was giving me a speech on how lucky I was to be with her. At one point she said, "you're lucky you're with me and better hope I don't get tired of you because you're the kind of guy who would end up with a fat girl. If you and I don't last you're going to have a fat wife someday I just know it." I knew she was right on both points but at that point in my life I desperately wanted to not be attracted to fat women and the thought of having a fat wife literally terrified me! I'm glad I came around and certainly wouldn't go back now. Same girlfriend once contacted me on Facebook and said "I knew it! I knew you'd marry a fat girl!" I just ignored and blocked her.


----------



## BBW1972 (Mar 29, 2016)

happily_married said:


> That's hilarious. I have not always been proud of my preference for BBWs, but once had a girlfriend say something similar to me. It was before I was "out" as an FA and she was giving me a speech on how lucky I was to be with her. At one point she said, "you're lucky you're with me and better hope I don't get tired of you because you're the kind of guy who would end up with a fat girl. If you and I don't last you're going to have a fat wife someday I just know it." I knew she was right on both points but at that point in my life I desperately wanted to not be attracted to fat women and the thought of having a fat wife literally terrified me! I'm glad I came around and certainly wouldn't go back now. Same girlfriend once contacted me on Facebook and said "I knew it! I knew you'd marry a fat girl!" I just ignored and blocked her.




Ha! Hope that ex is now alone while you ended up happy.


----------



## landshark (Mar 30, 2016)

BBW1972 said:


> Ha! Hope that ex is now alone while you ended up happy.



I'm sure a few guys (maybe even a girl or two) have come and gone in her life since she and I split up. We split up in 2004, and in 2007 I started just ignoring her calls, letters, etc. I didn't block her until 2012. As of 2012 she still lived with her mom. She'll be 40 in just a couple weeks.

Meanwhile I've got a great marriage, family, and life overall. She made fun of me for having a fat wife as if it was a bad thing. She used to constantly complain about being unable to find happiness yet makes fun of people who have it rather than examining herself and evaluating her priorities. She is definitely her own worst enemy!


----------

